# Car Maintenance: 10 Things Every Car Owner Should Know – The Short List



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It’s OK if you’re not an automotive engineer. Of course, if you are, this probably isn’t for you because here are 10 basic things every motorist should be able to do. How many of them are you capable of?



Read more >>


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 23, 2019)

I always forget replacing windshield wipers. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

AutoGuide.com said:


> It’s OK if you’re not an automotive engineer. Of course, if you are, this probably isn’t for you because here are 10 basic things every motorist should be able to do. How many of them are you capable of?
> 
> 
> 
> Read more >>


Maybe you can help. Im looking at buying a 67 GTO thats in North Carolina and Im in Nor Cal. I need to have it inspected cant seem to find a source. Any ideas?
Thanks
DRoach


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

I was doing most every one of those things by the time I was 10 years old!


----------

